# New at this :)



## alli_noelle (Sep 13, 2007)

hi everyone! i'm looking to get a pet rat at my dads house, and just need a little information from people who will actually tell the truth, not pet store people :wink: 

1. one rat or two? my dad does work, so he/she would be alone quite a bit. 

2. are all rats able to sit on shoulders and just hang out, or are they more like hamsters/mice who will run away? 

3. and (finally lol) in your own personal oppions, do you prefer males or females? 

thanks!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

This should be in the General Rat Topics. 

Rats should alwasy be kept in pairs. Some rats are shoulder rats, some arnt, its up to that particular rat really; they all have different personalities.  I LOVE males, but thats becuase I have ever only had males, lol. Males tend to be more laidback and calm, when girls are more active/hyper. In the end, it just come down to the rat though...One of my boys are hyper one is a lazy bum! 




alli_noelle said:


> my dad does work, so he/she would be alone quite a bit.


Would this rat be for your dad or you?


----------



## alli_noelle (Sep 13, 2007)

well, i visit his house every weekend, but he wants a pet he can interact with and woiuld look forward to him coming home and stuff.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello.  Here's my opinion for what it's worth. 

1. Two at least, rats are extremely social and need to be kept in pairs. Same sex pairs also! Unless you or your folks are willing/can afford to neuter/spay the ratties. Which is an addition to 1. here, rats can and very often get sick and need to go to the vet. It can get very expensive, so make sure you talk to your dad and that he is willing to help you take the animal to the vet in case it gets ill. A sick rat will almost always keep going downhill, fast usually, and usually without vet care they will pass away.


2. Rats are nothing like mice and hamsters in my experiences with them, I've owned all 3. Rats love people and interacting. They generally won't jump from your shoulder, but there are very brave rats (or young and dumb ) that will go for it and dive off your shoulder. The general public of rats won't take that dive though. I've only had one do it ever and it was the last time he did it, now he hangs on like there is no tomorrow.  If I was offered my pick of the 3 types of rodents there, I'd go with rats every single time, no doubts at all.

3. I don't own girls myself, only boys. I don't want any litters, opps or otherwise. But if you're looking for a buddy that will hang out with you then a boy is probably a wise choice. Girls, from what I've heard/read, are usually very hyper and love to run around and explore, where as a boy might just curl up into a ball on your lap to take a nap.  Lazy squishy boys are my favorite.


----------



## alli_noelle (Sep 13, 2007)

lol they sound amazing and so cute! i'm very excited lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

1. Pairs, definitely! And make sure the cage is big enough for two! 

2. Some rats will, some won't. Some like to ride in pockets, sleeves, or hoods, but don't like shoulders.... Some run and play.

3. I too only have boys. If you're looking for a shoulder rat, though, boys may be your bet. But when they're young they're still playful and hyper.


Also, will your father play with them, take them out, etc? They need to be handled very often so they will know you and be socialized and get out of cage play. And even still they'll likely end up being more comfortable with him than you as a warning.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Another vote for pairs. :wink: Rats are very social, they need to interact with other rats. (Plus watching them play-fight and groom eachother is totally adorable.)

I have four girls, they actually prefer sitting on my shoulder/hiding in my pocket to being held. They are hyper, yes, but very friendly and they love getting scritches and attention.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Get at least two!

And before buyin the food, supplies, and cage....please browse through the forum so you know what the best cage, food, and toys are. Research them first!


----------

